# Practice Exam performance to PE Exam performance?



## Def (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm furiously trying to find time to study for the MD depth this April.

So far, after about 10-20 hours of studying, I took the 2011 AM and PM practice exam. I scored a 87.5% on the AM, 67.5% on the PM.

I was really not pleased with my PM performance, so I did a ton of MERM practice problems in my weak areas, and have worked through about 90% of the SMS (breadth and depth) book (some of these problems take ages, but I keep plugging through, I estimate I can get about 60-70% of them right). 

I just finished up the 2001 AM session, and got an 80%. So I did worse after probably 120-150 hr+ of studying I've put in between the attempts. 

I was really confident when I first started, as the FE exam material became super easy to me with a little studying even 10 years after school. I wouldn't say I'm doing poorly, but there is so much subject material on the PE exam that it's tough to really feel like you're conquering the whole subject material (on the "hard" questions really, I do well on all concept questions). 

Anyway, to sum it up, how did you guys do on the NCEES practice exams vs. the PE exam performance?


----------



## JHW 3d (Mar 28, 2016)

Def said:


> I was really confident when I first started, as the FE exam material became super easy to me with a little studying even 10 years after school. I wouldn't say I'm doing poorly, but there is so much subject material on the PE exam that it's tough to really feel like you're conquering the whole subject material (on the "hard" questions really, I do well on all concept questions).
> 
> Anyway, to sum it up, how did you guys do on the NCEES practice exams vs. the PE exam performance?


What do you consider "hard" questions vs concept questions?

In my opinion, on the PE exam, there are single concept questions, and multi-concept questions. But they are all concept questions. Once you understand the concept(s), it's all about executing your calculations and managing your units.

I did not take any timed practice exams, although initially I had intended to. I just ran out of time, and trusted that I should stick to my plan of working through all the MERM companion problems -- of which I only finished about 3/4. That seemed to work for me, since the PE exam problems, were nothing compared to the MERM companion problems. My issue with the PE exam, and this came from not having taken any timed practice tests, was the fatigue of taking an 8 hour exam.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 28, 2016)

I was getting 95 to 98% on the NCEES practice exams before I sat for the PE.


----------



## Def (Mar 28, 2016)

JHW 3d said:


> What do you consider "hard" questions vs concept questions?
> 
> In my opinion, on the PE exam, there are single concept questions, and multi-concept questions. But they are all concept questions. Once you understand the concept(s), it's all about executing your calculations and managing your units.
> 
> I did not take any timed practice exams, although initially I had intended to. I just ran out of time, and trusted that I should stick to my plan of working through all the MERM companion problems -- of which I only finished about 3/4. That seemed to work for me, since the PE exam problems, were nothing compared to the MERM companion problems. My issue with the PE exam, and this came from not having taken any timed practice tests, was the fatigue of taking an 8 hour exam.


"Hard" questions being the more drawn out ones with many steps, sometimes needing a bit of knowledge of knowing how to fill in some blanks or going more in depth in one specific area - something like that. They're all testing concepts, I agree, but the more straight forward testing of concepts by asking a more direct question are what I'm terming as "easy." Maybe they supposed to be the gimmies, dunno.

I do find I'm missing a couple of stupid questions every time I go through a mock exam, and it seems to be for almost random errors. I guess that's to be expected to some degree, but it annoys me since I can slow down a bit at work and ensure everything is right.


----------



## Def (Mar 28, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> I was getting 95 to 98% on the NCEES practice exams before I sat for the PE.


I'm guessing you thought the PE exam was really easy then?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 28, 2016)

Def said:


> I'm guessing you thought the PE exam was really easy then?


On the contrary, I thought it was one of the hardest tests I've ever taken.  My pacing was slow.  I came out of it thinking that I probably passed, but just barely.


----------



## MechE1906 (Mar 28, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> I was getting 95 to 98% on the NCEES practice exams before I sat for the PE.


How did you do on the Exam?


----------



## MechE1906 (Mar 28, 2016)

MechE1906 said:


> How did you do on the Exam?


I read above, and you said you passed, so never mind.


----------



## JHW 3d (Mar 29, 2016)

MechE1906 said:


> > 2 minutes ago, MechE1906 said: How did you do on the Exam?
> 
> 
> I read above, and you said you passed, so never mind.


Most states do not give scores, so it's hard to compare. I believe Texas does. Not sure which others. I'd love to know whether I crushed it or rather, how close I got to failing. CA does not report.


----------

